# EZscreenprint / StencilPro equivalent in Europe



## huedrant (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi!

I found that EZscreen-kit and would like to check it out. My problem: I live in europe and have no idea how to locate it anywhere outside the U.S. - does anybody know where I could buy that stuff inside the EU? or is there a similar product available in europe? i didn't find anything comparable..

regards


----------



## Peterjg1972 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi there

I 'm in the uk and also found the EZ screen print kit, i ordered direct from their main web site in the US and the postage seemed v reasonable, also it arrived within a week. Its a great product for someone new to sceeenprinting (like i am!) I'd order straight from them. If you found it in europe i doubt it would be any cheaper especially with the £ to $ exchange rate that exists now.


all you need is a sunny day and your away!


----------



## huedrant (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for your answer and to reassure me to try it with the overseas shipping

i have quite a lot of fear of the customs duty, even with the current €/$-exchange rate - maybe i've got to wait for a sunny day.. 

how much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## Peterjg1972 (Sep 20, 2007)

Not sure about p and p but the total was $109 for the starter kit, 9" squeege

extra sheets and the exposure frame thingy

so to get you started your looking at the £ 55-60 quid mark
but once you've got that lot you can buy rolls of the ez screen film whixh works out pretty cheap


----------

